# Phil Thomas - Tug book author



## jimbo35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Whilst searching for photographs of the Lawson-Batey (old Tyne tug) "Joffre"
I found a reference to "Phil Thomas, a noted author of books on Tugs" who evidently has published one that includes photos of the Hendon and Joffre, seen lying at the breaker’s yard of R W MacLennan at Bo’ness 38 years ago.

I'd dearly like to get my hands on the one of the Joffre, so if anyone reading this has heard of Phil & has contact details, please let me know.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Jimbo35, The book you refer to is, "British Steam Tugs" by P.N Thomas. £24.95. First published 1983. Reprint 1997. Exelent pics and drawings, from 
first official tug, built 1818.
There is a coloured drawing, and detailed plan of Joffre. also pic of Hendon, but not together. No pic of Joffre. I do'nt think I can put them on site. copyright. If you want them, send me your e/mail an I will send them to you.
If you are looking for any others, and i have them, you are welcome.
Barney.


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Sad to inform you Jimbo 35 that Phil passed away some years ago, but I would think his book is still available, well worth getting, he put a lot of research into it. Charley


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Jimbo

There is a nice picture of Joffre at the following :-

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=20217

Regards

Chris


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear Phil Thomas has passed away. If you want to know anything about tugs, this is the book. British Steam Tugs.
There are two other books by P.N.Thomas. British Ocean Tramps Vol 1. Builders & Cargoes. ISBN O 905184 13 0. 154 pages.
British Ocean Tramps Vol 2. Owners & Their Ships. ISBN 0905184 14 9.
182 pages. You can get his Tug Book from the library. I did. I think they have the others.
Barney.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Jimbo
Have you seen the publication on Tugs Entitled there is a photograph of the "Joffre" in both sections Lawsons and Lawson Batey
“150 Years of the Maltese Cross” The story of the Tyne Blyth & Wear Tug companies, By John H Proud. Isbn 0952272105
I posted this some time ago on this siteRay
Ray


----------



## Kaskazi (Sep 20, 2006)

Have you seen this awful photo of what I presume was the 1925 grounding incident
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/08/47722.jpg

Notes at TugsList say
1925 -xx/05: ran ashore off Start Point, near Bolt Head, Devon, in the English Channel, on a voyage from Falmouth to Antwerp
1925 -xx/05: refloated by ex German tug TROVER and beached at Salcombe, later towed to Falmouth (GBR)
1925 -xx/06: towed to Tyne for repair, recommissioned in september

Oh - and Hendon may be seen at 
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/07/46136.jpg


----------

